# Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?



## KaiAllround (4. März 2008)

Hey Leute was haltet ihr von dem *Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent? 

*Hatt schon jemand damit erfahrung gemacht?



Mfg. Kai


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

Wie viel geld hast du denn zur verfügung?

als ich mir ein neues zelt vor nem jahr geholt habe, bin ich auch darauf gestoßen...

habe mich letzendlich doch für ein anderes entschieden.

nämlich das ultimate pro^tect tarantula und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Größer und meines erachtens stabiler als jeder andere schirm ist es auch... naja kannst du dir ja mal angucken...

mfg
A.T.​


----------



## jenskanne (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

hallo zusammen,

was haltet ihr von einem 3,00m nubrolly schirm (PVC) + den passenden nubrolly überwurf (PVC) eigendlich????
die kann mann auch schon für 120 euro bekommen!

Mfg Jens


----------



## Luth (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

Helaz,

ein Kumpel hat sich, letztes Jahr, einen "Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent" bestellt und vielleicht kann ich dir ein wenig was dazu erzählen.

+ guter Preis
+ solider Aufbau (2te Person zum Aufbau vorteilhaft aber kein Muss)
+ ausreichender Platz für eine Person(Liege), mit komplettem Gerödel
+ hoher Eingangsbereich

- Transportmaß 1,50-1,60m
- Tropfwasser in/nach kalten Nächten am Gestänge innen, welches sich nicht nur bildet, sondern auch munter Tropft 
(Lappen von Nöten)
- nach 3-4maligem Aufbau war der Lack am  Mittelpunkt ab und es fing leicht an zu rosten
- wenig Kopffreiheit über der Liege, wegen dem Gestänge des Schirms( allgemeines Schirmproblem, gibt es allerdings extra flache Liegen dafür)

Wenn es nur mal kurz an's Wasser gehen soll, durchaus brauchbar für den Preis.
Für längere Aufentalte am Wasser halte ich es persöhnlich für nicht so geeignet.
Sollten auch normale Bivvy's erlaubt sein, würde meine Wahl immer auf ein solches fallen.
Da es anfing leicht zu rosten, hat er es Umgetauscht was problemlos funktionierte.

Vielleicht hilft es dir bei deiner Entscheidung.

PS: Mittlerweile besitzt auch er, zusätzlich, ein normales Bivvy.


----------



## KaiAllround (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

Hi,

@ Luth:

Ja danke für die auskunft... Naja weil ich es jetzt im angebot für 99euro gesehen habe und weil ich dieses jahr für anderes Angelzeug viel Geld ausgegeben habe, habe ich nicht gans soviel für eine Zelt übrig mhm.... Ma schauen ist echt schwer^^|wavey:

Aber danke#6


----------



## Lorenz (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

Hi Kai

*
hast du es dir inzwischen geholt?*


Ich hab nämlich auch die Reklame bekommen.Für den Preis wird es schwer sein was passendes zu finden...


Das Baugleiche (?) von B.Richie kostet bei Ebay z.B. um die 160,-
Dann hab ich da noch was ähnlich aussehendes von Ultimate entdeckt.Kostenpunkt 160,- 
Über Masterbaits liest man manchmal einiges schlechtes |kopfkrat#c|rolleyes


----------



## KaiAllround (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

Nein habe es mir noch nicht geholt aber vielleicht nächste woche...


----------



## Lorenz (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

Hallo nochmal #h


ich schwanke jetzt zwischen dem Kogha und dem von Masterbaits... |kopfkrat#c


Das Masterbaits wäre halt noch nen tick billiger  |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## KaiAllround (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

Schick mal bitte ein link|wavey:


----------



## holly-zr7 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

Wie sieht es denn nun aus, hat jemand das "Kogha de luxe Umbrella Tent" gekauft und getestet? Kosten jetzt aktuell bei Askari 79,-- Euro.
Bin jetzt auch am überlegen ob ich es kaufen soll !?
Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp.


----------



## sneaker (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

moin,

also ich ich habe das kogha und bin damit zu frieden eine woche dauerregen in frangreich und es ist dicht kondenswasserbildung konte ich auch feststellen aber es hat nicht getropft und wenn man 1 min die tür auf macht und kurz lüftet ist das auch passe

also ich für meinen fall bin voll zu frieden und würde es mir auch noch mal kaufen soviel dazu 
gruss
sneaker


----------



## sneaker (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kogha de-luxe Umbrella Tent!?!?*

moin,

mich würde ja jetzt mal interressieren welches brolly es denn nun geworden ist 
gruss


----------

